# Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen



## StefanKa (10. August 2011)

hallo,

in unserem neuen vorstand zerbrechen wir uns nun gerade den kopf, wie wir in unserem pachtgewässer die wasserpest bekämpfen könnten.

der see ist ca. 800 m lang und 200-300 m breit. als alter baggersee geht es gleich steil auf 4-8 m runter. die wasserpest ist aber schon stellenweise oben angekommen.

leider ist es kaum noch möglich halbwegs zu angeln. 

wir räumen zwar 1 mal jährlich mit einer breiten harke, die wir mit dem boot raus fahren (aber nicht zu weit sonst bekommt man die auch mit 5 mann nicht zurück gezogen), die angelplätze aber das hällt einfach nicht lange an.

in dem see wurde bisher kaum fisch besetzt (vom alten vorstand) dort sind eigentlich nur karpfen, hechte, waller und vereinzelt ein weissfisch (bis der nächste räuber ihn gefressen hat) und viele barsche (vor allem kleinere).

graskarpfen darf man ja nicht setzten (zumindest in hessen) und irgendwie würden wir gerne einmal wieder einen flachlaufenden wobbler rauswerfen können #c

habt ihr eine idee, wie man die pflanzen auf ein gesundes mass zurück bekommen könnte?

was ich hier gelesen habe, hat mich eher verwirrt (rotfedern fressen bzw. fressen dann doch nicht kraut), graskarpfen (darf ich nicht - falls mir einer ab und an mal reinfällt war das ja keine absicht |rolleyes) aber ob das sinn macht ist eine andere frage.

jetzt bin ich einmal auf eure geistigen ergüsse gespannt.

danke schon mal für eure hilfe und anregungen.


----------



## Syntac (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Schwer. Mechanisches Entkrauten mancher Angelplätze wird wohl das Beste sein. 
Vielleicht nen alten Trekker kaufen, dann geht das auch besser.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*



StefanKa schrieb:


> in dem see wurde bisher kaum fisch besetzt (vom alten vorstand) dort sind eigentlich nur karpfen, hechte, waller und vereinzelt ein weissfisch (bis der nächste räuber ihn gefressen hat) und viele barsche (vor allem kleinere).


 
Ein Versuch wäre den Raubfischbestand zu reduzieren und mehr gründelnde Weißfische, Karpfen und Schleie ins Gewässer zu bekommen. Wassertrübung ist etwas, was die Wasserpest nicht so mag, bei uns ist dadurch mehr als 50% der Wasserpest innerhalb von 2 Jahren verschwunden. Unser Gewässer war vor dem Weisfischbesatz ein grüner Teppich und das auf ca. 10 Ha, da konnte man theoretisch rüberlaufen.... und nun wieder vorzüglich Angeln.

Graser würde ich nicht einmal ausversehen dran denken...


----------



## basslawine (23. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Wir haben gerade ein ähnliches Problem an einem unserer Vereinsteiche.

Zur Zeit wird über einen Besatz mit Rotfedern diskutiert:

Anhang anzeigen Fütterungsexperiment_elodea.pdf


Das ist ein kurzer Auszug eines wissenschaftlichen Berichtes des Ruhrverbands bzgl. der Eignung von Rofedern zur dezimierung der Wasserpest.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*



> Schwer. Mechanisches Entkrauten mancher Angelplätze wird wohl das Beste sein.
> Vielleicht nen alten Trekker kaufen, dann geht das auch besser.


Dies führt nur zur beschleunigten Verbreitung von Wasserpest, da jedes noch so kleine abgerissene Stängelstück der Wasserpest wurzelt und eine
neue Planze ergibt!
Einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme scheint zu sein, wie schon vorgeschlagen, über den Besatz von gründelden Fischen (Karpfen,Karauschen,e.t.c.) für mehr Wassertrübung zu sorgen.
Allerdings bitte keine Graskarpfen, deren Besatz bringt, wenn überhaupt,
nur eine vorübergehende Problemlösung und langfristig mit Sicherheit
eine Verschlechterung der Gewässersituation.
Durch den nicht umsonst verbotenen Besatz von Graskarpfen, wird der See wahrscheinlich, nachdem alle Wasserpflanzen gefressen sind, wozu wirklich alle Planzen gehören, selbst Schilf und andere höhere Planzen,
durch Überdüngung veralgen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Bobster (24. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*



basslawine schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade ein ähnliches Problem an einem unserer Vereinsteiche.
> Zur Zeit wird über einen Besatz mit Rotfedern diskutiert:
> Anhang anzeigen 169163
> 
> ...


 


Ich kann mich den Hinweisen von "Basslawine" nur anschließen und auf den RV und dessen Webseite bzw.
sogar auf eine eine eventuelle Kontaktaufnahme hin verweisen.

Im Sauerland sind einige Talsperren durch das "einbringen"
von Elodea stark betroffen.

Neben den positiven Auswirkungen wie, verbesserte Wasserqualität, erhöhter Sauerstoffgehalt, erhöhtes Laichpotezial und Brutaufkommen etc., gibt es speziell
für den Tourismus/Badeurlauber eher unangenehme Nebenwirkungen.

Die mechanische Entfernung scheidet vollkommen aus.
Es erhöht die Wiederansiedlung. Jedes noch so kleine
"Pfitzelchen" Elodea, treibt dort wieder aus wo es angespült worden ist.
Selbst das "abreissen und fressen" der Elodea durch Wasservögel führt, da nicht alles gefressen wird und immer ein "Pfitzelchen" übrig bleibt, zur großflächigen Wiederansiedlung im Uferbereich !

Die Rotfeder wurde in den letzten Jahren verstärkt eingesetzt, jedoch ist der Erfolg nach meinem "laienhaften"
Verständnis eher sehr langfristig zu sehen und hat bei uns noch zu keinem "sichtbaren" Erfolg geführt.

Ein Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel 

Als wiederkehrende Maßnahme der letzten Jahre hat sich
einzig die Absenkung des Wasserspiegels in den Wintermonaten um mehrer Meter
einigermaßen als Erfolgreich bewiesen.

Durch den Bodenfrost stirbt dann im trocken gelegten Bereich auch der Wurzelbereich der Elodea ab und man
verhindert so zumindest die Wasserpest im Uferbereich.

Invasive Pflanzen/Tiere sind ein immer größer werdendes
Thema für unsere heimische Flora und Fauna.

Zum Thema Elodea sind sicherlich nur mittel- bis langfristige
biologische Massnahmen erfolgreich......oder den Teich
im Winter trocken legen :q


----------



## sushi4u (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Hallo,

die Eintrübung des Wassers durch Karpfen und Schleien ist wirklich die beste Möglichkeit, der Wasserpest Herr zu werden.
Der Besatz mit Rotfedern wird bei einem Gewässer dieser Größe gar nichts bringen, denn diese werden erst alles andere Fressen, bevor sie die Wasserpes anrühren.
Sollten doch mal, so ganz zufällig und auf misteriöse Weise Graskarpfen in das Fischwasser kommen, sollte dieser Bestand aber so dünn gehalten werden, dass es gerade so für die Wasserpflanzenbekämpfung ausreicht.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Sneep (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*



sushi4u schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Sollten doch mal, so ganz zufällig und auf misteriöse Weise Graskarpfen in das Fischwasser kommen, sollte dieser Bestand aber so dünn gehalten werden, dass es gerade so für die Wasserpflanzenbekämpfung ausreicht.
> ...



Hallo,

wie sollen denn zufällig Grasfische ins Gewässer kommen?|rolleyes

Wie groß sollte denn die Anzahl dieser Fische sein, damit ich den gewünschten Effekt bekomme?

Es ist schlichtweg nicht möglich, mit Graserbesatz zu erreichen, dass die Wasserpflanzen lediglich reduziert werden.

Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder gibt es keinen sichtbaren Effekt, oder alle Pflanzen sind weg.

Warum ist das so? 

Es gibt 2 Zeiträume, die ich betrachten muss. Da ist einmal der Sommer. Die Wasserpest wächst jetzt ungehemmt und die Graser haben dagegen nicht wirklich eine Chance.

Ganz anders  im Frühjahr. Jetzt beginnen die Pflanzen langsam zu sprießen. Wird es jetzt schnell warm und der Graser kann Pflanzen verdauen, muss er nur die wenigen Triebe abfressen und das war es dann mit den Pflanzen.

Im Gegensatz zum mechanischen Entkrauten habe ich die in den Pflanzen gebundenen Nährstoffe immer noch im Wasser.
Wenn die höheren Wasserpflanzen als Abnehmer dieser Nährstoffe ausfallen siedeln sich Algenarten an, die dann dieses Überangebot an Nahrung nutzen.

SneeP


----------



## ppangler (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Hallo zusammen .
Es hilft nur folgendes , schon ausprobiert .
Besatz mit weißem Amur ca. 3-4 kg Stückgewicht oder größer (wegen Hecht und co) , größer werden sie auch von allein . Auf der Rechnung muß ja nicht G-Karpfen stehen , besser man schreibt da Mischbesatz mit Karpfen und Schleien . Auf den ha ca. 40-50 Stück a. 2kg .
Das Gewässer sollte schon eine Temperatur von 20 Grad und mehr erreichen , ab da fressen sie das Grünzeug , bis zu 125% des Körpergewichts am Tag . Es sollte aber auch gleichzeitig mechanisch gemäht werden aber direkt über Grund , am besten mit einem schweren scharfen Schleppmesser in V-Form mit Kufen unten drunter . Das gemähte Kraut muß auf jeden Fall auch aus dem Wasser geholt werden sonst schlägt es erneut aus . 
Sollte sich der Erfolg einstellen (dauert ca 1-2 Jahre) , muß ein Teil der G-Karpfen entnommen werden . Ein gesundes Maß sollte im See bleiben ca 3-6 Stück a. 10kg / ha. So kann man immer wieder ernten und gleichzeitig Biomasse aus dem Gewässer entnehmen .
Hoffe geholfen zu haben .


----------



## Prinzchen (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Allerdings bitte keine Graskarpfen, deren Besatz bringt, wenn überhaupt,
> nur eine vorübergehende Problemlösung und langfristig mit Sicherheit
> eine Verschlechterung der Gewässersituation.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen! Alles, nur keine Graskarpfen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*



ppangler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen .
> Es hilft nur folgendes , schon ausprobiert .
> Besatz mit weißem Amur ca. 3-4 kg Stückgewicht oder größer (wegen Hecht und co) , größer werden sie auch von allein . Auf der Rechnung muß ja nicht G-Karpfen stehen , besser man schreibt da Mischbesatz mit Karpfen und Schleien . Auf den ha ca. 40-50 Stück a. 2kg .
> ......
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben .



Na dann viel Vergnügen, glaube das war bisher der schlechteste Tipp.


----------



## ppangler (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Danke für die Bewertung.
Der Tipp ist so schlecht , das es nicht  funktioniert hat ?
Die Wasserqualität ist auch so schlecht geworden das sich in dem Gewässer kein Fisch mehr wohlfühlt ?
Hatte man mir vorher auch alles erzählt .
Na denn viel vergnügen mit der Wasserpest .
Bitte keine Antworten und Zitate mehr auf meinen Tip , bringt nichts .


----------



## onkma (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

hallo, lt. meinen Erfahrungen verhält es sichwie mit Fadenalgen imTeich, man muss sie wohl oder übel absammeln. Wird sehr mühsam werden. Andere Massnahmen sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Frank33 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Keine_Ahnung,der Name passt zu dir,du hast wirklich keine ahnung.
Die methode von ppangler ist schon richtig,man darf nur nicht, am anfang zuwenige ,und zu kleine Graskarpfen einbringen!#6


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Die Wasserpest ist nicht Frosthart. Also bekommst du sie wie folgt los:


Teich Ende Herbst komplett ablassen und im Frühjahr wieder bespannen. Den Rest erledigt der Frost. Wir haben unseren Teich auf diese Weise vollständig von der Wasserpest befreit. 

Die Methode funktioniert natürlich selbstredent nur, wenn man das Gewässer ablassen kann.


----------



## Jule-Bua (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserpest - wie denn nun bekämpfen*

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben auch das Problem mit der Wasserpest. Unser Teich ist ca. 100 Meter lang und im Schnitt 8-10 Meter breit. Wir haben den Teich jetzt komplett abgelassen und hoffen so, dass der Frost das meiste erledigt. Hab schon in anderen Berichten gelesen, dass selbst Graser das Zeug nicht oder nur ungern fressen. Hier wurden die betroffenen Stellen mit schwarzer Folie abgedeckt um der wasserpest das Licht zu entziehen. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## angler19057 (10. Juli 2022)

Hallo aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Die Beiträge zum Thema Kraut sind schon einige Jahre her, aber ich hätte hierzu auch einige Fragen. Unser Vereinsgewässer ist 64 qm groß und hat an allen flachen Stellen bis in einer Tiefe von 4 m mit der Wasserpest zu tun. Leider mäht die Stadt angeblich nur im Mai , da ist das Kraut erst Max 30 cm hoch. Wir haben aber jetzt das Problem mit großen treibenden Krautfeldern, die je nach Windrichtung hin und her treiben. Ich rede hier nicht nur von 1 oder 2. Zuerst dachten wir , die Stadt hat Mägen lassen und das Kraut wurde nich aufgenommen. Bei Nachfrage wurde und versucht, das nur im Mai gemäht und das Kraut aufgenommen wurde. Wenn es stimmen sollte, wo kommt das Kraut denn her, die einzelnen Halme sind alle an die 1.50 cm lang. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob es möglich wäre, das sich das Kraut durch Faulgase vom Untergrund lösen kann. Wurde von der Stadt begründet seht Euch bitte mal die Fotos an
Vielen Dank schon mal
Angler 19057


----------



## angler19057 (10. Juli 2022)

Sorry 64 ha nicht qm


----------



## feko (10. Juli 2022)

Natürlich lösen die sich.
So vermehren die sich auch.
Das im Mai gemäht und entnommen wird...
Sehr sehr fragwürdig. 
Stichwort Amphibien und Fischlaich.
Da wird viel kaputt gehen. 
Lg


----------



## angler19057 (10. Juli 2022)

Hallo aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Die Beiträge zum Thema Kraut sind schon einige Jahre her, aber ich hätte hierzu auch einige Fragen. Unser Vereinsgewässer ist 64 ha groß und hat an allen flachen Stellen bis in einer Tiefe von 4 m mit der Wasserpest zu tun. Leider mäht die Stadt angeblich nur im Mai , da ist das Kraut erst Max 30 cm hoch. Wir haben aber jetzt das Problem mit großen treibenden Krautfeldern, die je nach Windrichtung hin und her treiben. Ich rede hier nicht nur von 1 oder 2. Zuerst dachten wir , die Stadt hat Mägen lassen und das Kraut wurde nich aufgenommen. Bei Nachfrage wurde und versucht, das nur im Mai gemäht und das Kraut aufgenommen wurde. Wenn es stimmen sollte, wo kommt das Kraut denn her, die einzelnen Halme sind alle an die 1.50 cm lang. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob es möglich wäre, das sich das Kraut durch Faulgase vom Untergrund lösen kann. Wurde von der Stadt begründet seht Euch bitte mal die Fotos an
Vielen Dank schon mal
Angler 19057


----------



## feko (10. Juli 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Natürlich lösen die sich.
> So vermehren die sich auch.
> Das im Mai gemäht und entnommen wird...
> Sehr sehr fragwürdig.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (12. Juli 2022)

moin,

die Tipps, die sich auf "ausfrieren" und damit thermischer Bekämpfung beziehen sind sicherlich ein Ansatz. Leider bei der angegebenen Gewässergröße relativ unrealistisch, den "Teich" mal abzulassen", besonders aktuell und mit Sicherheit zukünftig wegen der regionalen Wasserknappheit.
Mechanisch ist der Pool kaum zu reinigen, auch wirtschaftlich ist das (auch und besonders für Vereine) nicht darstellbar. Und auch in Blickrichtung auf ökologische Tatsachen.
Jetzt kommts: Graskarpfen werden hier recht polarisierend als "Waffe" ins Feld geführt. Positive wie negative Argumentationen halten sich ganz sicher nicht die Waage. Wenn ich aber unterstelle, dass der Besatz mit den possierlichen Tieren lt. mancher Meinungen hier und da unweigerlich zu totaler Abstinenz von Wasserpflanzen führt - dann hätten wir z.B. an Elbe, verbundenen Kiesgruben usw. nicht einen grünen Halm mehr am und im Wasser. Wenn zusätzlich dann noch von "anschließend ist der Tümpel völlig überdüngt" geschrieben wird... hört meine Logik auf, selbstgefällig zu grinsen. Wo soll denn bitte der Nährstoffeintrag herkommen, wenn nix mehr zu verdauen ist?
Ich würd schon Graser besetzen, zusätzlich zu den "trübungsbewußten" Karpfen und Karauschen. Wenn es ein gut organisierter Trupp im Verein ist, dann ist der Graskarpfenbestand durch Hegefischen durchaus zu beherrschen. Und beruhigenderweise vermehrt sich die Art (die Graser!) ja hierzulande garantiert nicht. (liest man ja dann und wann von den Praktikern).

Grüße


----------

